# Where to buy ducks/wings?



## OnGoldenPond (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi! Can anyone please tell me where to buy ducks and/or wings and feathers for puppy training? I have not found any local hunters or clubs in my area. Can you order such things online? Thanks!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

You can buy wings from Gun Dog Supply as well as a lot of good training items. As far as birds...I've only gotten them locally from either a farm that raises them or from the pro trainer that has them.


----------



## Golden Gibby (Jan 8, 2011)

Cabelas also has wings. I'm in Northern Indiana and there are several Pheasant hunting locations near me. This link shows other locations around the state.
Hunting Lodges in Indiana | Indiana Quail hunting | Indiana Pheasant Hunting You may be able to get wings at one of the hunting locations.


----------



## OnGoldenPond (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you! After I asked that, I looked again on Google by changing my key words, and there it was! Thanks, also for the link!


----------

